# Fissler pressure cooker



## oddwine (Sep 10, 2017)

Hello, anybody use or know anything about fissler pressure cooker, either the vitavit or vitaquick. They are pretty expensive, are they worth it? Its the european model if that matters


----------



## Gastrophysics (Aug 22, 2017)

I have the 8 litre Vitavit Premium and love it! I use it mostly for stock. Its very easy to handle, great quality feel and appears to be safe. Don't know what the big difference is, the Vitaquick may be a little harder to disassemble for rigorous cleaning.


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

Just bought mine (vitaquick). It's harder to clean than my old Fagor (Innova) and also [kinda] has lower max pressure.

It's harder to use too; you can't set a defined pressure. The pressure goes up and down depending on the heat source, and you have to be vigilant throughout the cooking process.

Quite disappointed, really, after spending so much on it.


----------



## oddwine (Sep 10, 2017)

Hmm thats weird to hear, the vitavit all got good reviews, maybe cause its a vitaquick?


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

I guess the reviews are based on performance?

It performs well. Just harder to use and harder to clean than what I'm used to that's all.

I bought mine because of the great reviews too, by the way. LOL.


----------

